# Tau Cermica signs Roko Leni Ukic and Peja Drobnjak..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> VITORIA, Spain -- Forward-center Peja Drobnjak, who began his professional career in Europe before joining the NBA, signed a three-year contract with Spanish powerhouse Tau Ceramica on Wednesday.
> 
> Drobnjak, 29, averaged 8.4 points and 3.4 rebounds last season with the Atlanta Hawks before becoming a free agent. In four seasons with Seattle, the Los Angeles Clippers and Atlanta, the native of Serbia Montenegro has averaged 7.9 points and 3.5 rebounds in 278 games.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's too bad for the Raptors that Ukic isn't going to be playing for them this year, they could really have used him. It may be better in the long run though, considering he is probably going to get more playing time in Europe.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> It's too bad for the Raptors that Ukic isn't going to be playing for them this year, they could really have used him. It may be better in the long run though, considering he is probably going to get more playing time in Europe.


I wouldn't bet on that. He would have been our backup point guard getting a guaranteed 15-20 minutes per game. And I would bet that he would have became our starting point guard by the end of the year; therefore more minutes. Not to mention that he could learn our system, develop chemistry with our team and with Sam Mitchell.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Its better than getting used to losing for your first 2 years in the league or playing in the NBDL. It is good he is going to a very solid club and will get a lot better... Man I can not wait until he is in the league.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

How kickass is Tau going to be next season!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

From what I heard, he has a buy-out option after two years so that's at least a positive. Hopefully he can play for the Raptors sooner rather than later.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I heard he had a buyout that would allow him to play in 2007, so yeah 2 years.... I think he is going to be a straight phenom in this league. I think he is going to be a Manu type steal in this draft.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Plus I think it would be best to bring him over when this team starts contending for playoff spots. That way you get a very good player for very cheap and you add depth, and he doesn't get used to losing. As you can tell, I am very found of starting players off in a winning program.. That REALLY why the Spurs get so many steals. They have a winning team and the rookies find no pressure to perform, play hard to earn time, and see anything less than a .500 record is a supreme failure.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Its better than getting used to losing for your first 2 years in the league or playing in the NBDL. It is good he is going to a very solid club and will get a lot better... Man I can not wait until he is in the league.


Getting used to losing? Guess what, thats the draft for you. Good players go to losing teams. Not to mention he's already used to losing on KK split. He definetly wouldn't have been sent down to the NBDL had he came over here. Definetly more likely that he would be starting then sent down to the NBDL, unless he played absolutely terribly.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

But I am talking about in the NBA. Getting someone used to losing is about as bad as it gets. Just look at SAR, Eddy Curry, Chandler, Mike Dunleavy Jr, etc etc.... If you can get a guy like him with his talent level to be a straight winner, he expects more which makes him perform better. Usually a team with a very early pick, and the potential to draft a future star try to start off new and clean in order for a young guy to not be used to losing. So they bring in a new coach, new GM, or a big trade.... It just makes sense.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> But I am talking about in the NBA. Getting someone used to losing is about as bad as it gets. Just look at SAR, Eddy Curry, Chandler, Mike Dunleavy Jr, etc etc.... If you can get a guy like him with his talent level to be a straight winner, he expects more which makes him perform better. Usually a team with a very early pick, and the potential to draft a future star try to start off new and clean in order for a young guy to not be used to losing. So they bring in a new coach, new GM, or a big trade.... It just makes sense.


I think your putting way too much into it. You cant blame those players you posted above for there teams misfortunes, because they just aren't talented enough to lead a team. And last time I checked Chandler and Curry's team made it to the playoffs last season, and they were huge reasons. 

Sometimes it is best for players to go through losing, too. It brings them down to earth and in the end makes them stronger people. Like I said, your putting WAY too much into the losing thing.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The reason they made the playoffs is because of the winning attitudes and abilities of Duhon, Deng, Gordon, and Hinrich....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

All I ask you to do is pay attention to how players change because of their attitudes...

But I am just saying, I am not trying to put too much into it, but it plays a huge role in how players play. I know it first hand. I think it will help him out, more than coming over now....


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

that team is a Euro. powerhouse.


----------

